# Help w/ irons - approach shots



## hacker23 (Sep 26, 2007)

hello, newbie here,

i have a strange issue. strange b/c i can hit my driver w/ the utmost confidence (240 average, 13 out of 14 fairways on Saturday) w/ a slight draw even, but on my approach shots, i just cannot hit my irons or fairway woods. i either top them, or send a low flyer. 

i know i need to contact the ball w/ a descending blow, taking a divot after contact w/ the ball, but i just cant seem to do that. oh, and my chipping/pitching and even flop shots are fine.

thanks for any advice or drills.


----------



## GolfKid22 (Apr 17, 2007)

Try standing closer to the ball and keeping your head down from start to finish in your swing.
helps me, hope same goes for you.


----------



## squidge (Sep 21, 2007)

There's more than one reason for a topped shot. The big three are:

1.You swing on a steep, inside-out plane and the sole of the club bounces off the ground well behind the ball.
2.You lift up at impact, and the sole of your club contacts the top of the ball in a "nearwhiff" attempt. The ball barely moves along the faiwy.
3.You swing on a steep, outside-in plane, resulting in a "thin skim" of the top of the ball that sends it scurrying along the ground.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Not hitting your fairway woods well is strange, especially if your hitting a good driver, the fairway woods are essentially the same shot, ball forward in your stance off the toe of the left foot, and a sweep type swing, your not going down to the ball the way you would if you were using an iron, your sneaking up behind it in a sweep type swing. When I hit my 3 or 5 wood, I take none to very little divot. 

Topping the ball or line driving the ball with an iron is essentially the same problem. Your hitting the ball at its equator or above. That to me sounds like you got the ball to far forward in your stance, and your club is making contact on the up side of your swing arc. Try centering the ball in your stance, that way you should make contact at the absolute bottom of the swing arc.....

Hope this helps


----------



## hacker23 (Sep 26, 2007)

65nlovenit said:


> Your hitting the ball at its equator or above. That to me sounds like you got the ball to far forward in your stance, and your club is making contact on the up side of your swing arc. Try centering the ball in your stance, that way you should make contact at the absolute bottom of the swing arc.....
> 
> Hope this helps


that definately makes sense. i just might need to slow down a bit. that tee just gives me so much confidence that my swing is probably different w/ a tee then off the tee which explains driver success and fairway mistakes. but i guess that's part of why this game is soo much fun, you're constantly learning and hopefully improving.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes thanks for these tips most off the time my iron are good to ok shots but I think I have the same prob as you Hacker I'll give these tips a go. The day you stop learning is the day you die. thanks


----------

